

Ask HN: Are there any iOS/Android apps that work with game consoles? - kunle
http://www.quora.com/Are-there-any-examples-of-iOS-and-Android-apps-that-work-with-game-consoles

======
angryasian
The closest you can come to a write once, run on all platforms is possibly
Unity. They all have different development platforms, you can't just create a
game and hope that it will run on all platforms.

~~~
kunle
Got that - but what I'm asking is, has anyone even written an app for iOS or
Android that works with either of the consoles? Not looking for something that
has worked with all, just something that has worked with one, who did it, how
they did it, how much it cost and what it was written for.

